
Einstein's “The World as I See It” New Edition Missing Tons of Original Content - jharohit
https://www.amazon.com/review/R3LUYM3Q7VF4D9/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=080650711X&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=283155&store=books#wasThisHelpful
======
jharohit
My German friends had suggested that I read "Mein Weltbild" as it contains a
lot of the worldview of Einstein. I tried to look up the English edition for
it (now published by a major American publishing house) and it seems like a
lot of content on "politics, fascism, Judaism, peace and science" is missing!

Anyone knows where to get an unabridged english version of the book?

